# Positionieren mit Siemens Sinamics ????



## neuling12 (14 September 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Kunden der NUR Siemens Produkte verwenden möchte. Da ich bei Positionieraufgagaben auf SEW zurückgreife, hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich das mit Sinamics realisieren soll.

Vielleicht gibt es hier jemanden der schon einmal mit Sinamics positioniert hat, und mir evtl. tipps geben kann !!!


----------



## jabba (14 September 2010)

Ja, ja die Kunden, die werden immer dreister.
Ich habe einen Kunden der fährt immer Fahrad, ich fahre aber trotzdem mit dem Auto dahin *ROFL*


Kanst du mal was genauer schreiben, die Angaben sind absolut unzureichend. Positionieren kann auch heissen auf einen Endschalter zu fahren, Servo, Fu, Absolut, Gescwindigkeit, Interpolation, Kurven, Bahnen, Stützpunkte, Bus, kein Bus.....


----------



## neuling12 (14 September 2010)

Es handelt sich um eine 2 Achsen (X,Y) positionierung. Mit zwei Sick DME4000,einer für die X Achse, der andere für die Y- Achse,die Schnittstelle des Distanzsensor ist SSI. Zudem habe ich zwei Servo- Asynchron Motoren mit jeweils 15 KW, die anlage ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie ein HRL.Positioniert soll mit den Distanzsensoren.Ich kenne mich mit Siemens Sinamics überhaupt nicht aus. Ich weiß nicht was ich dafür benötige


----------



## jabba (14 September 2010)

neuling12 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um eine 2 Achsen (X,Y) positionierung. Mit zwei Sick DME4000,einer für die X Achse, der andere für die Y- Achse,die Schnittstelle des Distanzsensor ist SSI. Zudem habe ich zwei Servo- Asynchron Motoren mit jeweils 15 KW, die anlage ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie ein HRL.Positioniert soll mit den Distanzsensoren.Ich kenne mich mit Siemens Sinamics überhaupt nicht aus. Ich weiß nicht was ich dafür benötige



Wie wurde das denn bei den SEW Sachen gemacht, denn bei Siemens kann man auch einiges in den Antrieb verlagern oder auch in die CPU.



neuling12 schrieb:


> die anlage ist  ähnlich aufgebaut wie ein HRL.



HRL ? = *H*olpriger *R*entner *L*ift, daher x und y für die Treppen ?


----------



## Superkater (15 September 2010)

*Nur mit Sinamics geht das eher nicht.*

In der Firma in der ich arbeite, haben wir ein Regalbediengerät mit Sinamics S120 Booksize Reglern und Synchronservos 1FT6 von Siemens seit 4 Jahren gebaut.
Zum Positionieren verwenden wir die Simotion CPU D425 (kostet ca. € 950). In dieser D425 ist eine Sinamics CU320 integriert, die 6 Achsen ansteuern kann.
Man kann aber auch eine Siemens Technologie CPU CP317T zum Positionieren und einschalten der Achsen verwenden. Dann benötigt man extern eine CU320.
Vom Sick DME4000 würde ich die Finger lassen, weil der alle 406ms einen Aussetzer als Inkrementsignal liefert. Wir verwenden den Leuze AMS200, der hat keine Aussetzer.


----------



## oneman (15 September 2010)

Für die Bearbeitung von Positionieraufgaben gibt es mehre Möglichkeiten mit Siemens-Produkten zu arbeiten.
Wie schon gesagt die eine Variante wäre der Sinamics S120 mit der Simotion D425 als CU. 
Andere Möglichkeiten wären die CPU 31xT mit S7Tconfig. ; ne Simatic CPU mit der Runtime SW Easy Motion Control ; ne CPU 314C (die hat interierte technologische Funktionen) oder ne FM 357-2 Positionierbaugruppe.
 Mit Simodrive 611 U kann man auch positionieren.

Was dafür am besten für deine Anwendung geeignet ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## offliner (17 September 2010)

Du kannst auch direkt mit S120 und Einfachpositionierer (Epos) fahren, also ohne überlagerte Steuerung. Der Epos ist im S120 integriert.


----------



## Markus (22 September 2010)

offliner schrieb:


> Du kannst auch direkt mit S120 und Einfachpositionierer (Epos) fahren, also ohne überlagerte Steuerung. Der Epos ist im S120 integriert.


 

jepp, dazu reicht eine normal controll-unit (CU320-2DP), die aktion mit der simonition halte ich auch für eine viel zu große kanone für so einen kleinen vogel...


du brauchst ein einpeisemodul, bei rgb macht ird ein ein- rückspeisemodul sinn - das mit dem rückspeisen kann siemens übrigens viel besser als sew (sage ein sew junkie der inzwischen aber auch gefallen am s120 gefunden hat). dann für jeden motor ein motormodul, dann eben noch die cu vorne dran, ggf, noch ein interface-modul (neztfilter+drossel).

ein-rückspeisemodule gibts in verschiedene leistungen und ausführgnen, sehr hochwertig sind zb. die ALM (active line module).

du kannst auch viele funktionen direkt in der cfc realisieren, bis zum ändern von parameter zur laufzeit... ist recht mächtig... aber eben nur cfc, und deslhalb schnell unübersichtlicht.
und zwar so unübersichtlich das es sich prima als "knowhoschutz" eignet...

also ich bin von S120 begeistert, auch die startersoftware an deren alte versionen ich in verbindung mit mikromaster keine guten erinnerungen hatte gefällt mir inzwischen sehr gut... nur das cfc, das ist KOMPLETTE KOTZE!!! dagegen ist IPOS von SEW ein absoluter traum...

warum siemens dieses seltendoofen cfc-compiler einer einfachen hochsprache oder sowas vorzieht versteht kein mensch... ich denke mal die leute die in der lage sind. aber die hoffnung habe ich aufgegeben, das wird scheinbar so bleiben... *kotz*
also wer den sinamics reglern was eigenes überlagern will, der hat mit cfc echt keinen spass, und was programmiere ich sonst in einem fu? das wenigste sind wohl bitverknüpungen... also eine falschere wahl kann man hier nicht treffen als cfc.. ganz dickes aber einziges minus für den S120...

aber wenn du das nicht brauchst - und das tun die wenigsten - dann wirst du viel freude mit den geräten haben!

am besten du fragst beim ersten projekt deinen siemens vertrieb um hilfe, oder halt jemand der sich damit auskennt...


----------

